# Pipe brands info



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

I recently won a lot of eight pipes on eBay, which includes two pipes marked 'Webco', one marked 'Kilroy', one marked 'Brewster' and one marked 'Royal Oak'. None of these brands have an entry on pipephil.eu Does anyone know anything about these brands?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Tom Gooding said:


> I recently won a lot of eight pipes on eBay, which includes two pipes marked 'Webco', one marked 'Kilroy', one marked 'Brewster' and one marked 'Royal Oak'. None of these brands have an entry on pipephil.eu Does anyone know anything about these brands?


Not much I can find out there, it does appear Brewster is an Italian brand, but beyond that I know nothing about it. Royal Oak I am not sure about either. There is a Malaga Pipe Company that was located in Royal Oak, MI, but they stamped their pipes with Malaga. Perhaps it was a second brand for pipes of lesser quality?


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks like the Royal Oak is a Savinelli
Two and more bars -- Pipes : Logos & Estampilles - Logos & Markings


----------



## Tom Gooding (Jan 11, 2010)

PaulMac said:


> Not much I can find out there, it does appear Brewster is an Italian brand, but beyond that I know nothing about it


Interesting, where did you find that out?



PaulMac said:


> Looks like the Royal Oak is a Savinelli
> Two and more bars -- Pipes : Logos & Estampilles - Logos & Markings


Yep, the pipe has the same two bars on the stem. Thanks PaulMac!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Tom Gooding said:


> Interesting, where did you find that out?


pipedia.org has them listed under there Italian pipe makers section, but with a ??? meaning they don't really have any info on them
Italian Pipe Brands & Makers A - C - Pipedia

It is probably a second brand or a brand sold to a specific retailer.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

I have a couple of Brewsters and they are great smokers. Never have found much in research on 'em though.


----------

